

UN Report Says Small-Scale Organic Farming Only Way to Feed the World - darkbot
http://www.technologywater.com/post/69995394390/un-report-says-small-scale-organic-farming-only-way-to

======
darkbot
Key messages in the report:

* The 2008 food crisis was an important catalyst for realizing the need for a fundamental transformation and questioning some of the assumptions that had driven food, agricultural and trade policy in recent decades.

* The fundamental transformation of agriculture may well turn out to be one of the biggest challenges, including for international security, of the 21st century.

* The world needs a paradigm shift in agricultural development: from a "green revolution" to an "ecological intensification" approach.

* The required transformation is much more profound than simply tweaking the existing industrial agricultural system.

